# Awful load time Inksoft Design Studio, need help!



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

We set up a Inksoft / wordpress online store. Currently i am unsatisfied with the site speed and am interested in reducing the load time.

My question is - Is faster hosting going to help me or do you guys with experience with Inksoft found that the slow loading time is a bottle neck with inksoft and not my hosting?


----------



## southlandgraphic (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Screen Medics, reach out to the team at Inksoft. I can tell you there are many sites that we run on the platform and they all run well. Load time can be addressed by using a CDN. Just reach out to the team.

Also, wordpress is bloated code most of the time - loaded with tons of plugins that don't even need to be there. That could be your issue as well.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

southlandgraphic said:


> Hey Screen Medics, reach out to the team at Inksoft. I can tell you there are many sites that we run on the platform and they all run well. Load time can be addressed by using a CDN. Just reach out to the team.
> 
> Also, wordpress is bloated code most of the time - loaded with tons of plugins that don't even need to be there. That could be your issue as well.


I am in talks with Inksoft now and our CDN is implemented properly. We upgraded the hosting and our wordpress code is clean.

I have included a link to InkSoft Demo Site | World's Most Advanced Online Designer (non wordpress site)

When you click on create a design on *their demo site* it takes between 8 and 10 seconds to start editing your design. This is clearly not a bottleneck with word press but within the inksoft design studio itself. I am hoping they will resolve my issue by speeding up the service.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Were you aware of the load speed of the Inksoft designer before subscribing? Too me it loads in a comparable time to most designers on the market.

I'm sure Inksoft is already served through a CDN


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Screen Medics said:


> I am in talks with Inksoft now and our CDN is implemented properly. We upgraded the hosting and our wordpress code is clean.
> 
> I have included a link to InkSoft Demo Site | World's Most Advanced Online Designer (non wordpress site)
> 
> When you click on create a design on *their demo site* it takes between 8 and 10 seconds to start editing your design. This is clearly not a bottleneck with word press but within the inksoft design studio itself. I am hoping they will resolve my issue by speeding up the service.


That is slow. I tested it on the Inksoft link you provided and it's pretty slow. 

That said I run Wordpress and Inksoft and I just checked my load time and its about 3 seconds. Design It - Plymouth, MI Screen Printing | Headfirst Printing


----------

